# GUANGZHOU | Wechat HQ | 207m | 39 fl | U/C



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Not sure if this was posted yet. Could be called two twin towers with lots of inter-building connections but I'll consider it as a single building with a very exposed atrium.

Source

 

 

Plan posted by 广州小帅锅 of Gaoloumi

 

Site work on the bottom plot with the crawler crane posted by 用镜头记录世界 
of Gaoloumi on 2018-3-14


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-03-05 by a84243062


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Those platforms and colours just look weird.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

zwamborn said:


> 2019-03-05 by a84243062


By the way this is not the right project but the two +150m buildings east of the Alibaba project (Wechat is west of Alibaba). The glass building is the Huanglong Information Technology Headquarters which is 173m and 33fl. The thin building with the white cladding to the right is the taller tower of the Vipshop Headquarters which is also 173m tall but 31fl instead. Wechat is still prep I think.


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

Sorry, this is the right one

2018-11-24 by 广州爱出色










2019-01-14 by 广州爱出色


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-07-11 by wskvdp


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-05-01 by happyhour


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-09-11 by 广州爱出色


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Oct 16









未来的广州天际线 by 陈小琳 on 500px


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Nov 06









广州琶醍建设区 by Lhvin on 500px


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by 广州爱出色

2020-11-9


----------



## Claps (Nov 6, 2020)

11.21


----------



## Claps (Nov 6, 2020)

12.26


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-01-31 by delson


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by 求实 from gaoloumi 

2021-2-14


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-03-13 by dengjunying


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*April 14:*
Alibaba & other by Kevin Ho, on Flickr


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by marcozh from gaoloumi 

2021-5-1


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-05-13 by 大家姐


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 否極泰来ALEX on 500px



​


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by 摩天GZ from gaoloumi 2021-6-24


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Jul 6









猎德大桥 by Volcano_Lu on 500px


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 厚拙 on 500px








by 厚拙 on 500px








by 厚拙 on 500px




​


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by 果城烟雨 from gaoloumi 2021-7-7


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Basic阿基 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Teddy_yu on 500px




​


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Jul 18









广州琶醍新城 by 厚拙 on 500px


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Jul 26









夕阳下的广州琶洲CBD by 覃哥视角 on 500px


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

广州日报大楼 by 唐魏 on 500px


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by marcozh from gaoloumi 2021-8-3


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-08-08 by delson


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-08-13 by marcozh


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-09-02 by 摩天GZ


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Sep 14

Nightscapes under construction by Kevin Ho, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Sep 27









蓝天白云下的琶洲新区 by Chengyin Lin on 500px


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-10-06 by delson


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by dengjunying from gaoloumi 2021-11


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-11-28 by delson


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)




----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

News from the contractor: China Construction Group Second Bureau 

The building's steel structure corridor is divided into two east and west corridors. This time, the first corridor east corridor is 1,100 tons, located on the 6th-9th floors.


----------

